# highly disappointed



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

For two weeks I conditioned the betta pairs together and it really looked like the female would accept him and today is the day I put them together and when I did she looked no better off than an unconditioned female. I wonder if I should have even bothered.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You cant expect them top hit it off right away.Give them three days together.Monitor their actions towards each other.Is he flaring for her?Building a nest?Does she swim anywhere near him?If so how does she act?Does she flee or does she flare back?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't forget to make sure she has a place to hide if she needs to.


----------

